# bagged CC build thread



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

So I'm sure most people know I'm bagging my '09 CC, so here is the build thread. I'll keep the first post modified with updates. 
here's what came in last night thanks to Kevin at AAC. Still need the manifolds, water traps and bagyard bags 
sorry for the ****ty pics 



























_Modified by passat_98 at 5:07 AM 11-27-2008_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (passat_98)*

cant wait, this is going to be something else http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (ryanmiller)*

gonna be sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just curious as to why you arent using digital air management, I think it would fit into the interior a lot better than a gauge pod chillin on the dash.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (LBVdubin)*

either I didn't like the style of the switches or I couldn't mount it where it was easily accessible. The gauges are being mounted in the glove box and the switch will be in the dash cubby so it'll look completely stock but tucking massive amounts of wheel


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

woke up early and did work before I had to go stuff my face


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

subscribed!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeaaaaaa....about time


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

SAF. sick as f__k. can't wait.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (socal07rabbit)*

mock up for the gauges in the glove box


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

don't you have room to hide more?


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

You won't be able to see the 1st gauge. Pull the third gauge out as far as possible and angle the 1st and 2nd gauge like you have the 2nd and 3rd now.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (socal07rabbit)*

orly? Don't you think I thought about that....duh yes I cant see all of the gauge while in the driver seat but it's the tank pressure. it'll only be going from 145 to 175







Cant pull them out, I've tried







I have to have room to close it because of the owners manual above them. This ain't my first rodeo on fabbing **** up, thanks


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_don't you have room to hide more? 

not really


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

gauges are useless


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

view from the drivers seat


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

You CAN see it from the drivers seat. 
Can't wait to see it slammed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (socal07rabbit)*

about damn time this **** got some progress


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

I say nay on compressors exposed, like the gauge mock up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Looks lagit, cant wait to see it layed out! Thread WATCHED!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

I want to keep it stock as possible (keeping the spare) so I really dont have any other place to put it


----------



## Here's Johnny (Jan 7, 2005)

Subscibed
Stock wheels or aftermarket?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Here's Johnny)*

**** I've had the car 3 weeks and have bags, wheels are pushing it...but give me time


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (passat_98)*

these cars are gorgeous. absolutely love the styling of them and cant wait to see this finished up


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

I don't like the gauge placement it will be hard to see the pressure when your driving


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

it's kinda a last minute placement without doing drastic modding to the interior


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_I want to keep it stock as possible (keeping the spare) so I really dont have any other place to put it 

Why not mount them behind the tank? Is there enough space back there so you can push the tank a little forward and still get to the spare?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Can't barely any room with the water traps back there and I wouldn't be able to get to the spare


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_I want to keep it stock as possible (keeping the spare) so I really dont have any other place to put it 

the only thing i dont like is that you're losing the entire trunk. take a shot with the carpet up. if its anything like a mk5 gti you can make a wood framed floor and take out the foam and hide everything but the tank down there and still keep your spare. 
also the other thing that kind of bothers me is that your going analog on such a fancy new car. personally i think that car should go digital but it is costly


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

I don't feel like I'm losing the whole trunk. It's massive to start with, I still have more room with the tank and compressors in there than I ever did in my B5. I'd rater lose the 11 inches in the back than raise the whole floor. 
the CC is still a passat so the trunk looks just like Squillo's 








but with it full it looks like








I'm really picky about the gauges...I look at other digital setups but none of them I like with the interior of the car or the way the switches were setup with them.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

i just think analog looks old


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

meh. agree to disagree...I'll probaby up grade later if they get an iphone app to be the switches or have something I like that I can hide


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
Why not mount them behind the tank? Is there enough space back there so you can push the tank a little forward and still get to the spare?

What if you rotated the whole setup 90 degrees forward. Basically the same as if you were to mount it to the back seat, but just build a wall so the compressors would be pointing up basically. Then do a wall in front of that with just a cutout for the tank, OEM carpet match and it will look about as stock and fitting as possible and also MIGHT give you more space then having it laying down as it is now. 
Edit: 5 minute crappy photoshop job of what I mean:










_Modified by rollininstyle2004 at 11:56 AM 11-29-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*

pretty much what Darrick did on the Audi, all hidden.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*

might be a good idea


----------



## hartgeh27 (Nov 25, 2008)

This is going to be sick. I love the look of the CC.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (hartgeh27)*




















_Modified by passat_98 at 2:09 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so you plan on only hiding the valves?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Yeah they are going in the side of the trunk with the tail lights


----------



## DUBtech08 (Jan 10, 2008)

<3


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (DUBtech08)*

Done yet?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_pretty much what Darrick did on the Audi, all hidden. 

Yessir. Hardest part was finding carpet that frickin matches!


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

good start...i'm all for the gauges...more accurate in my opinion, and i agree i haven't seen a digital set up that really flows with interiors anyway..for the iphone app...max/msp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crippled4life)*

im lovin that leather http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Did you do the stitching yourself?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_im lovin that leather http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Did you do the stitching yourself?

yes and no...I had my mom do it







but she wasn't happy about it since she know I'm modding my new car


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_yes and no...I had my mom do it







but she wasn't happy about it since she know I'm modding my new car 

Ha Ha... That made me








Here's to ur mom and a job well done








also, small update has been added to the site. more info coming soon. http://vwfive.com/bagyard/news.html


----------



## dub4orl (Sep 4, 2008)

damn, can't wait to see this done...!


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

I found the carpet cheap, it's speaker box fabric very easy to use.


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

i might just get hard on when this is done,lol lookin forward to seein this


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Yessir. Hardest part was finding carpet that frickin matches!










haha, usually audio places have it, its the standard stuff they use on speaker boxes.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
haha, usually audio places have it, its the standard stuff they use on speaker boxes. 

If you are a perfectionist though some "shades" might be a little off. It might not be the standard grey trunkliner. That is why i just had EVERYTHING re-wrapped in black to assure it all matched. I couldnt find anything that was exactly the same as the OEM stuff.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

My B5 was easy to match, this is a little harder so I went with the leather. I like it much better. I'm debating on doing it to the whole trunk :-/


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
haha, usually audio places have it, its the standard stuff they use on speaker boxes. 


which comes nowhere close to matching VW OEM fabric









i found a good source of a very close material that i used on a couple projects. it's close enough that my ocd won't kick in


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

mk5s match well with that... i know there is a few different shades, but the one on Squillos Passat matches pretty well.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Been slowing working on mounting the manifold and building the gauge pods. The wait for the Bagyards is killing me


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

getting further along, did most of the wiring today


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

looking good. 


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_The wait for the Bagyards is killing me 
 
x's a million


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_l
x's a million

Imagine waiting to get it serviced or rebuilt. this is the only thing that makes me reluctant of buying bagyards when i start my setup.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (shortydub)*

personal service isn't that bad, it's cause they are building like 30 sets before they ship them out.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

oh ok. that makes more sense. can't wait to see your car when you get the bags on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

air in the tank! 2am victory! (not a scratch, it's my iphone)


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

my pressure switch isn't shutting the compressors? I have them hooked up like Viair says. I have a switch on the hot wire from the battery to the pressure switch, and that's what I use to turn them on and off. Any ideas on what it could be? I just got the pressure switch from AAC so I don't think it'd be bad


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

double check ur wiring. 
the 12v from the pressure switch its the accesory. pressure do go bad, i've had issues before. So it might be that also. 
http://www.suicidedoors.com/fi...r.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I have the 200psi on that came with the compressors, just not sure if I want to run it that high to see if it's my fault. plus the safety valve is set at 200psi too. 
ok so you can you run the hot off the pressure swtich to the same hot that powers the compressors? That's the only thing I can think of. The rest of the wiring was done by 2 buddy who are electrical engineers


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

finished wiring today. just need to upholster the gauge panel and get the bags in and run lines


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Looking good Matt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

you better be getting some of these


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

OMG







That's a sick chop. I love bentley wheels
Here's my CC rendition if you wanna see polished 5 spokes on there


















_Modified by Retromini at 10:52 PM 12-28-2008_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_you better be getting some of these










I wonder where I could find a set


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_ 











I love this kind of rendition
or these would look sick.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

^^^=HOT, but the offsets are what scares me. I want to tuck lots rim but I'm afraid these will poke too much :-/


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Matt,
sent you an IM


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

I was also looking at these in silver


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_ 

I love this kind of rendition
or these would look sick.









end your search with these. considering the CCs come with a twist/flaired wheel already i think these would stay with the theme while still upping it to another level


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

yeah I would love them but the rear offsets aren't working for me. My goal is to tuck rim and they'd poke 5mm more than Dorbritz's
example: add 5mm of poke to this


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

So add a little more camber


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

as much as I would have done that on my pervious car i want to keep this one pretty nice. I might get them and she if the wheel shop will reduce the mounting surface


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

man i cant wait to see what wheels you decide on
i do love those mb wheels but i think your passat cc needs some major lip action lol


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (f_399)*

Subscribing... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm really new on this but there's just one dumb*ss question i'd like to ask... what's the water traps for? I know it traps water but from where? the tank?

_Modified by ccollantes at 5:33 PM 1-4-2009_

_Modified by ccollantes at 5:34 PM 1-4-2009_


_Modified by ccollantes at 5:34 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (ccollantes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccollantes* »_Subscribing... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm really new on this but there's just one dumb*ss question i'd like to ask... what's the water traps for? I know it traps water but from where? the tank?


The air outside and around you has a small level of humidity. When it gets compressed in the compressor on its way into the tank the humidity condenses into water. You don't want that water sitting inside the tank or getting into the valves so the water traps trap the water after the compressor but before the tank.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_yeah I would love them but the rear offsets aren't working for me. My goal is to tuck rim and they'd poke 5mm more than Dorbritz's
example: add 5mm of poke to this 










Just buy my Mandrus' they just so happen to have 5mm more poke than his setup








Ill hook you up cause you're my boy. Plus I know you want me to go BT so help fund it for me


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (Retromini)*

k thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm following this thread closely.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (ccollantes)*

where did u find those black benz wheels those things are crazy


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

ebay


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (redvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redvwgti* »_where did u find those black benz wheels those things are crazy

There are about a million replica versions of that wheel on ebay. They all look pretty cheap in person though IMHO.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

wheels are wheels for now, just need something besides the 17's fo cheap. Wanna give me a sick deal on the S5 wheels ;D
Did a little more work today, got the gauge panel together and close to covered. Still waiting on the bags to get shipped


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*

S5 wheels are actually pending sale. Waiting on the guy he said he needs a couple days to get the money together. Then throwing some staggered 20s on that car with some H&R Race springs and good to roll http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Besides, who wants to run 255s on an 8.5 wheel.










_Modified by rollininstyle2004 at 10:56 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

yeah I saw that and was like wtf?


----------



## joelzzzy (Dec 17, 2008)

myabe this helps...i had those wheels last summer.





_Modified by joelzzzy at 9:15 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*

OEM tire size...why Audi didnt make them wider wheels I have no idea...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_you better be getting some of these

















if that was possible that'd be so insane.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (joelzzzy)*

What's the stock offset on GTI wheels? I swear that I dont have alot of room to come out.







and did you get those from the euro wheel place on ebay?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

GTI wheels run like offset on the 40s, or low 50s.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

the CC came with a 17x8 et41 and is about 5-8mm from being flush in the rear so most of the wheels I've been looking at are 8.5 et35. That puts me a 12mm further out and all I want to do is tuck so I'm still looking for the perfect setup


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Where are the CC pictures?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

is it bagged yet?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I ****ing wish. I'm still waiting on the bags. Group buys FTMFL


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

God, this thing ever going to be done
















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you matt


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I think I bagged mine faster.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I think I bagged mine faster.









Lets not go to extremes now















Mr. "i use Firestone bags as paper weights"


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I sold them to travy


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_the CC came with a 17x8 et41 and is about 5-8mm from being flush in the rear so most of the wheels I've been looking at are 8.5 et35. That puts me a 12mm further out and all I want to do is tuck so I'm still looking for the perfect setup 

ur not taking into account how much its gonna camber in when it goes down. take the spring off, put the wheel on w/ shock only and jack the control arm until it starts tucking rim, then measure the distance again.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

true but that's alot of work. I'll just wait till the bags get in and then slam it and measure








here is tonight's work 
covered in foam








covered in leather and in the car, just test fitting for now, all those wires will be hidden








from the driver's seat


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

looking good matt


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

wow i want those bentley wheels


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (redvwgti)*








those wheels!!!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

aj are those for sale?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_aj are those for sale?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4191801


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_









WHAT!? THose are insane! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

Those things would be mother****ing insane!!! 
I know the previous owner that painted them, i wanted to get them, but never had $$$, and then they got sold...


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Those things would be mother****ing insane!!! 
I know the previous owner that painted them, i wanted to get them, but never had $$$, and then they got sold... 

who painted them, i forget?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_
who painted them, i forget?

well my friend had a guy paint them, zerolux was the previous owner


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Damn Roan needs to stop hording wheels and help a brother out


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (passat_98)*

 
updated!!!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (vw5)*

OH SH*T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 I'm might get a sweet deal on these so what do y'all think?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

I personally like those wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

those are nice, but the white bentley's def get my vote!
on a side note, im so excited for the bagyards!


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

I like them too, but the bentley's are so nice!!!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I like the bentleys more but getting the helios for less than a grand with tires is hard to pass up


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Bentleys are played out


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

you car is the pther reason why I didn't want to run those. your's is tan, mine white gold it's just be bad form


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

you should get mulliners. they can be found for like 3K sometimes. your car is bigger, 20s would look nice.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

maybe one day when I'm banking alot more


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

Them Bentley wheels are sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

i love helios!


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (socal07rabbit)*

are those the phaeton wheels?
i say do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
can't wait to see this build finished!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (joedubs)*

Helios would be sick. I've always loved those.


----------



## goonies! (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

you already bagged a 09 passat. why not work a lil harder for bentley wheels?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (goonies!)*

wrd but I'm going to go for something less oem. I'll be debuted at H2Oi


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

going to hotwater blast?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

oh yeah I work less than 10minutes from there. It'll just be on the stockers till H2Oi


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Helios would be sick. I've always loved those. 


foreshadowing?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_going to hotwater blast?

Oh dang its already time to get prepared for that.
Making it this yr, whoop


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Do know if Drew is coming? I want to try his wheels on to double check offsets. I just don't trust that the Passat and CC have the same fenders


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

I can check w. him, but i wouldnt imagine him NOT going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_Do know if Drew is coming? I want to try his wheels on to double check offsets. I just don't trust that the Passat and CC have the same fenders









Well the wheels are off so if you want to make a trip up to Dallas.








i should be there for H2o but really depends if I get the car finished or not.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
Well the wheels are off so if you want to make a trip up to Dallas.








i should be there for H2o but really depends if I get the car finished or not.

Its in April boy, you better be finished


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

I'm trying but I got a lot of work scheduled, like someone's rear bumper.








I have a couple of bumpers to shave and my own to fix.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

and maybe a frame to notch when I try the wheels


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_and maybe a frame to notch when I try the wheels









HAHAHAHA. 
I really guess I need to do a frame notch party, right Justin?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
HAHAHAHA. 
I really guess I need to do a frame notch party, right Justin?

Yes we do. Tomorrow sound good?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

to munch on my plate for tomorrow.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

just messing with ya but I'm excited about getting notched before my first oil change


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

See you in Feb.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (passat_98)*

where you getting such a good deal on the helios'?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_See you in Feb.









Whoa whoa whoa whoa, am i included on this?!!??!?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Whoa whoa whoa whoa, am i included on this?!!??!?









haha I'll be notched before you....That's just sad








Just some random pics


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

make a box of dyno mat you will be the happiest person!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

i thought u got a CC not a Treg.


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Random pics are not as good as updated pics


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

UPDATE: everything is done but running lines and installing bags. That's all










_Modified by passat_98 at 9:07 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that is nice. 
you really need to notch it? 
Older passat guys are lucky. b5 and 5.5 don't have to worry about that notching stuff


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

liking this install mate, you not gonna find it a bit annoyin having the glovebox open 90% of the time?
was thinking of doing a similar thing but am now mounting my gauges on the glovebox instead!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_that is nice. 
you really need to notch it? 
Older passat guys are lucky. b5 and 5.5 don't have to worry about that notching stuff









yeah you'd just have to hack you engine bay to get the UCAs to go through









_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_liking this install mate, you not gonna find it a bit annoyin having the glovebox open 90% of the time?
was thinking of doing a similar thing but am now mounting my gauges on the glovebox instead!


It's not bad. there's enough room in there so it doesn't get in the way


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

"shipping date is the 21/22 of January, depends on the shipping company, they will have to pick up the pallets in our shop"


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Whoa whoa whoa whoa, am i included on this?!!??!?









me too! lol


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

looks good interested to see its stance after the notch


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

bags have shipped!!!!!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

WOOHOO!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

maybe this thread will actually move now


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

got some wheels ordered


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

subscribed!!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

This looks like too much fun :facepalm:
http://www.minitruckin.net/pro...id=99


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

HYPE


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

all hype. This is all one massive ploy to make me feel better about myself. No bags are ever going on the car. Truth is I don't own the car


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I know that.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_This looks like too much fun :facepalm:
http://www.minitruckin.net/pro...id=99

Thats serious right there... That needs like 8 viair 400s, and a couple of Optima Yellow Tops w/ some 00g wire








Air would last god a long time, BUT that would suck to have a leak


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

an engine driven compressor would be an absolute necessity...


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (shortydub)*

done yet?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (joedubs)*

Ahahahahahaha


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

i cant wait to see this! the suspense is killing me.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

soooo close! 
hype.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hype


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_hype

x2


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*

pics! anything!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

I've just waiting for parts to come in. I can't do anything till they come in Maybe this weekend if things go as planned


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

still hype


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

now its photoshop hype!!!!!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

This is mythical like a unicorn


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

too much work


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

get that as a mural on your hood!!


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

over night and Saturday delivery FTMFW!!!


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_get that as a mural on your hood!! 


and then get a sweet matching back tattoo also...


----------



## dub4orl (Sep 4, 2008)

lmao...


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dub4orl)*


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Tease...


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

it's really rainy today so I only felt like doing the rears. here are the pics. just put them in no real work to get it low yet


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

What can to do cause that seems to sit pretty high? Are those wheels 17's?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

I almost forgot you had a B2...


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

the cc has a little wider stance than the passat. It's on the tires


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what parts are touching the tires?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Rain.. who cares... DO WORK!!! I think this is 1 of the most awaited builds on here.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

In for the fronts!


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

hurry up already and do work. this is going to be awesome! did u get a steering rack recall yet?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (psycopathicryda)*

done! Tomorrow I'm going to work on getting it lower in the rear


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks HAWT Matt. See you in month.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

fo shizzy!


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

wow looks sick! Can't wait to see if lower and with wheels!


----------



## alf_ftw (Jan 2, 2007)

i cut myself taking out your stock shocks


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (alf_ftw)*

Matt, you got pics of the top bushing/bearing setup?? if its the same as mk5s you cant get another 1/2"-3/4" from a little modding to it


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

please do tell?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

photoshop


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_photoshop









lol
thats awesome!!!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

what now 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67jA63So9WA


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

lowar


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_what now 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67jA63So9WA















CGI


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Congrats! Looks baller!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

lots lower now with out the rear bump stops


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

Straight


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

I am loving it. Might pull out the bumpstops out of mine too


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

that thing looks awesome.








can't wait to see it with the wheels!!!


_Modified by fasttt600 at 10:22 AM 2-16-2009_


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (fasttt600)*

cant wait till some wheels are sittin proper on it.
Damn, the lines of the CC look even better when the car is lower


----------



## Clay.0 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (98DUB)*

Looks good Matt, Now you can get in my driveway without scraping


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (c_hundley86)*


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

the nose of the car is so far from the front wheel well
must suck to be slammed on coils


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

its gonna look soo good with the wheels on, I love the CC's they remind me a lot of the maybach. very classy. 








I still think this needs to become a reality. DO IT!


_Modified by Stan Marsh at 1:32 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

dope, wheels will set it off


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

i love it


----------



## dub4orl (Sep 4, 2008)

damn, the hype was worth it.
shi*'s tight.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (dub4orl)*

Do it: http://oempl.us/index.php?main...=1012


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_dope, wheels will set it off

Maybe something like these?
















OP, shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

that would look pretty nice


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

Same size and fitment as the Bentley wheels (19x9 et38 all around).


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

never thought in my life i could like the looks of a CC until now















can't wait to see it with new wheels


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Same size and fitment as the Bentley wheels (19x9 et38 all around).

The cc has a wider stance than the passat so 8.5et45 is about as far out as I can go and still tuck


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Same size and fitment as the Bentley wheels (19x9 et38 all around).

o sorry no i was talking about the valence/ bumper link posted, those wheels belong on a lexus


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_that would look pretty nice

yeah agreed about the "bodykit". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
CC looks amazing, in for pics of wheels on this bish!


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Curt_pnw)*

wow, I'm thoroughly impressed with how great this thing looks man! Great job so far cant wait to see it with the new wheels.


----------



## shuko (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks great! Can't wait to see it with proper wheels.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

AIIIEEE! wtg matt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (Beastie97)*

looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
get that front bumper on the floor!


----------



## Coolcrush (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (joedubs)*

ehhh ghey car ghey owner.......i kid good work matt


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

If Rick Ross drove a Volkswagen, this would be it. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (woody89)*


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

LOWAR!!!!!!!!!!! it looks great man.


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*









blue one looks jealous








much respect son


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

calling Santi! What's this magic you speak of with modding the strut mounts?


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Maybe something like these?
















OP, shoot me a PM if you're interested.










Damn son, did you have two sets of RSK-2's? Or are these a different model?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Here is an example what he talks about from another build but I dont know if it will apply to the Backyard set up.
cut the bearing on the bottom, and took the metal plate off, another 1/2"-3/4" of simple modifications!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

thanks drew now I just need a notch to make this trick work


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

I know, I know. 
I haven't even done that little trick yet to mine. Mainly due to the tire size I was running but I will when I get my new rubbers on.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

think I might do it this weekend cause I have nothing planned


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

take some shots of the undercarage please


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I will once she get lower. right now it's nothing to brag about
btw tires ordered


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
btw tires ordered

Do you have wheels picked out or ordered already to go with said tires? If so post pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Car is looking sick man.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (D Brown)*

I sure hope these are the wheels you bought.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4250003


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

i hope you didnt install that stock bearing over your bagyard, because bagyards have there own bearing on top of the strut (the red part) and you not suppose to reuse the original bearing,otherwise it will actually jam the stock bearing between top mount and top bag plate and will interfere spinning when you turn your wheel.
when i was installing mk5 bagyards i had to remove original bearing completely.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Audi's don't have bearings up top. Our struts don't turn.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Audi's don't have bearings up top. Our struts don't turn.









o so this front is similar to b5.5 passat and your a4 ?
i was looking at the strut and it looks just like mk5 golf with the same bearing on top.
sorry for confusion.
i was talking about this stock bearing











_Modified by Rat4Life at 9:12 PM 2-18-2009_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Audi's don't have bearings up top. Our struts don't turn.









are you playing games with me? 
this is deff mcpherson setup


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
are you playing games with me? 
this is deff mcpherson setup









I'm retarded, I thought I was in Grig's A6 thread.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

looks like I have some work to do. oh well


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Matt, when you get up here to do the notch I have a little trick that will help to. We will take care of it when you get here.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

hmmmm....


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Trust me.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_Matt, when you get up here to do the notch I have a little trick that will help to. We will take care of it when you get here.

i get dibsies on this day as well


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

I have a couple other guys that want a notch as well.


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_I have a couple other guys that want a notch as well.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_I have a couple other guys that want a notch as well.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

How do you feel up to doing in a day?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Do you mean how many can I do in a day?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

either way. I can do a lot in one day but do I ever want to do it all, no. That's why I asked how many you felt up to doing. Since pretty much everyone wants one


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

If everything comes out and goes smoothly, I would say 3 easy.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

has and one pm'd you? They keep telling me to tell them when I'm going and they want to go but I said to talk to you


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Just one guy from Oklahoma a few weeks back.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

less talk more wheels and lows


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_less talk more wheels and lows








This applies to you too.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

their loss. jsut waiting on the tires to get in


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_This applies to you too.









haha, after my move it shall begin.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_looks like I have some work to do. oh well

So did you reuse stock bearings or not, cause it looks a little high in front. Rat4Life was talking about my MK5, we removed stock bearing, and used BY's. My fronts sit a bit lower even through I still have "longer" BY struts from a first supply to US.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (KoF)*

yeah. I'll work on pulling it tonight. either way the passenger side is sitting on...something







either frame or sway bar


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Wtf is a front sway bar?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Wtf is a front sway bar?























I hadn't had time to cut it out yet


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Alright Matt, Justin, Aj, lets plan on March 21 and 22 for c-notch day 2009!
Matt let me know how many others.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

how much is this going to cost me


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Just a few Zj's


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_Just a few Zj's









Going to have to get Matt to cover me on this one


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i'm there
marked my calendar


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_Alright Matt, Justin, Aj, lets plan on March 21 and 22 for c-notch day 2009!
Matt let me know how many others.

Put me down on the list too


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

you have a pm sir


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

there's one of them







grig's you talkin to me?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_there's one of them







grig's you talkin to me?
 yeah sent you pm.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*

wrd. it didn't pop up like usual


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Planning a trip from Canadia to Texas for a C-notch?


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_Planning a trip from Canadia to Texas for a C-notch?









who me? I dont need a C notch dude


----------



## backdoorburglar24v (Feb 16, 2009)

any gifs of this beauty in action


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
who me? I dont need a C notch dude









and damn you for it!!! You just need cut the firewall. I wish my B5 made to bags


_Modified by passat_98 at 10:46 AM 2-20-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (backdoorburglar24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backdoorburglar24v* »_any gifs of this beauty in action


not yet


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

Fudge CC is looking sick


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

that car was meant to be bagged. looks absolutely perfect. what wheels did you end up going with? i was a big fan of the stockers when i saw one locally in person. these ones:










_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 8:39 AM 2-21-2009_


----------



## M1-80 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

^^ x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

hell yeah, nice shots


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (M1-80)*

love it!
wheels wheels wheels?


----------



## ohSoEuro1.8t (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (joedubs)*

dude your car is so sick love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ohSoEuro1.8t)*

damn dude, those pics are official. well done. i didn't know guian had such skills and that your yard would make such a good photo spot.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Looks sick MAtt!!


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

dope! the pics are legit. it looks incredible. making me even more anxious to finish my build. i can't wait until it's not 27 degrees and dark when i get out of work.


----------



## romjetta02 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

i want a CC


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Mat looks great, the bearing mod will get you about 9/16 of an inch lower, trust me on that, Drew you never told me about a super secret mod to get me lower?????????????? But Me and Santi have done a little work


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*

I've told Santi about it but I don't think it work w/ your set up. I still have to do the bearing mod soon.
Carlooks Killer Squillo!!! about time. more pics.
threadjack/


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

bagyard has their own bearing so I don't have the bearing or metal cap in...I couldn't tell since I still need the notch








Squillo, you still have the fenderliners in? and how about your rears? My shock is fully compressed and it doesn't seem as low. 
Also are you running 19's or 20's?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

When do your wheels go on?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Mat looks great, the bearing mod will get you about 9/16 of an inch lower, trust me on that, Drew you never told me about a super secret mod to get me lower?????????????? But Me and Santi have done a little work









SHEIIIZAAAM


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

looking good matt.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_When do your wheels go on? 

Serious


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_When do your wheels go on? 

not soon enough. obviously.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Friday


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

geeze more hype i cant freaking take it


----------



## mat3 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

Wow, verry nice cc.
I posted some pictures of the passat on cleaned.be


----------



## NotoriousDUB (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (mat3)*

Holy ****, dude. That looks great


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

I am running 19's for now, I still have fender liners in, I meant to trim them up but I didn't have time before that show, I also have some other parts that need to be modified to get a little lower but now we are talking about minimal gains for big cuts. I can't wait to see your wheels on Matt, I knew I should have bought the CC when it came out.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

haha. you're rear look so much lower than mine. I'm still on the stock shocks with no bump stop. I barely tuck rim on my 19's, but I'm happy with the -1.5* camber they have







Santi said to look at GTI shocks cause they might be shorter???


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Your stock shocks bottom out before the bags do







change them


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_haha. you're rear look so much lower than mine. I'm still on the stock shocks with no bump stop. I barely tuck rim on my 19's, but I'm happy with the -1.5* camber they have







Santi said to look at GTI shocks cause they might be shorter??? 

All that work and you still have stock shocks? I'm disappointed.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I need to find some that are shorter first







and close to what the CC should be dampening wise. I still want it to ride nice


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_I need to find some that are shorter first







and close to what the CC should be dampening wise. I still want it to ride nice









R32 shocks will do it. They're shorter than the golf's shocks and also designed for a heavier car because of the 3.2L, DSG, and 4mo.


_Modified by adROCK319 at 9:12 AM 2-26-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*

sweet


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I know my buddy got a set of coils from KW for his cc to test. So I am assuming you will be able to order those soon


----------



## Clay.0 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Happy B-Day buddy http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Superbleeder (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (passat_98)*

hot damn


----------



## romjetta02 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Awesome!! lets see the front


----------



## 2.0fsiwagon (Nov 27, 2007)

can't wait to get my Candy White!!!


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (2.0fsiwagon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








The chariot of the gods!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

I wish i could get this and Squillos car 2gether to do a shoot!








But i gotta be honest MAtt, the wheels looked good by themselves, idk how i feel about them on the car... Stance is sick, but i must say there is potential for better wheels. I know you jsut got the car and these are the first set of wheels for it, but i know there is more to see out of this car.


----------



## romjetta02 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

Killer!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (socal07rabbit)*

I am kinda on the fence w/ the wheels Matt. I like the size.
I guess I'll see it in a few weeks to really get a feel.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I wish i could get this and Squillos car 2gether to do a shoot!










hello


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

i like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DDRIVEN (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: (joedubs)*

****ing sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
hello









ok, ok .. you can bring the wagon too...







it'd be too sick...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

santi can't take photos just like he isn't low.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_santi can't take photos just like he isn't low. 

hahaha, look at the PRO Photographer w/ the jokes


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

PRO? who ? dehate?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_PRO? who ? dehate? 

NO. you... your the PRO remember http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I wish i could get this and Squillos car 2gether to do a shoot!








But i gotta be honest MAtt, the wheels looked good by themselves, idk how i feel about them on the car... Stance is sick, but i must say there is potential for better wheels. I know you jsut got the car and these are the first set of wheels for it, but i know there is more to see out of this car. 

sometime soon. maybe h2o if everyone goes. As for the wheels that pic doesn't do justice but it's far from the potential. Doing bags and wheels right off the bat is $$$$ so I had to go a little less on the first set of wheels. I also wanted to see the 19's and how the offsets looked. the next set will be money


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
NO. you... your the PRO remember http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif 


Yup I guess soo. You take more photos than I do. I will hopefully have some pix of a air'd out square soon


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

wrong wheel selection, sorry.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_










bahh....the rims dont do it for me


----------



## ohSoEuro1.8t (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

big pimpin


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (ohSoEuro1.8t)*

this car is pimpin but those rs4/6 style wheels arent


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (ohSoEuro1.8t)*

i actually like the wheels on the car , i think they look good, i think it's the picture that makes them look a little small.
we need more pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WM-Dub (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

nice to be the first but the rear lights of the CC design just kills it


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (WM-Dub)*


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (passat_98)*

absolutely MONEY
those wheels work great on the car

anything limiting you/holding you up in the front with the fronts let out?

also, any more pics of that TT behind you?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

frame on the passenger side. Once it gets notched I'll get serious about getting it low.
and the TT: http://img.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (passat_98)*

cant wait to see that

that TT is pretty nifty (nifty, did that really just come out?). i more so inquired for the pics due to the stance/wheels


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

this is just gorgeous.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (gr0undscraper)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i think some color matched pockets would make the wheels work better


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

cut oout those control arm bump stops


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks awesome Matt. What kind of rollers are you going to do next? I personally think that another set of 'blocky style rollers are needed. 
The Victrix hold a special place in my heart though..


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

i feel stupid but what exactly does the CC stand for


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

complete crap








it is the body style like b4 or b5 passats.


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

my god i love this car


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_complete crap








it is the body style like b4 or b5 passats. 

ahhhhhh mk, b/c i look at his car, and then i look at a pastor at my church's passat, totally freaking different looking cars :x


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*








this isn't a B5 setup. it's a mkV suspension


----------



## romjetta02 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (passat_98)*

much better pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DeeevO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (romjetta02)*

I hope you get a set of those bently rollers.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_







this isn't a B5 setup. it's a mkV suspension 


if referring to me, i didnt mean it as to be that, it was more of someone i know has a new passat and yours literally looks different


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*

not digging the euro plate, but it is a sexy-ass car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

oh well. it covers the holes the dealer drilled until I feel like getting a new grille piece and paying for it to get painted


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

i like the plate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DDRIVEN (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

love the rims, love the car, love the stance, love the tuck... you've made a beauty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

is there a Votex lip kit ro soemthign for CC's, something clean/simple?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeah, maybe if there is room once it gets lower


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

To be completely honest Matt im not really feelin the wheels. Stance looks pretty good so far, but I think the spokes are too thin for a big body car like that. Just my $0.02 
Still looks great overall though man!


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_yeah, maybe if there is room once it gets lower 

Gold Coast kit?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

That looks great dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (dymer)*

Again... just looks SO GOOD!


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Matt and Drew we all seriously need to do a shoot at H2O, it's a show big enough to make it worth the 16+ hr drive, Plus the 3 sickest Passats in the US in one spot bring on PVW baby( OK YES I HAVE BEEN DRINKING).Lets do this guys


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Matt and Drew we all seriously need to do a shoot at H2O, it's a show big enough to make it worth the 16+ hr drive, Plus the 3 sickest Passats in the US in one spot bring on PVW baby( OK YES I HAVE BEEN DRINKING).Lets do this guys

A little cocky about your car?


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_
A little cocky about your car?









not if youve seen them


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_
not if youve seen them


It doesnt matter how nice you car may be cockiness is never needed and more so shows your level of maturity amongst others, and in the car world cockiness just gets old fast.
but that being said, making comments like he did while drinking is a whole other story.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

hahaha we'll see. Wheels are gone now, got something else up in the works now


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

I can get you some 5 spoke Bentleys if you want. not like I had but another with similar design


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_
It doesnt matter how nice you car may be cockiness is never needed and more so shows your level of maturity amongst others, and in the car world cockiness just gets old fast.
but that being said, making comments like he did while drinking is a whole other story.










That's what I was getting at. I like his car but I just think it's dumb when people start bragging about their own car. Then again, if he was drunk I can't complain too much.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

last pics of these wheels


----------



## Clay.0 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*

I like this one


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

man, car and the drop look sick. but wheels ruin everything, I hope you get something better for it asap.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_man, car and the drop look sick. but wheels ruin everything, I hope you get something better for it asap.

i'm with this guy. best of luck on the search matt.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

VIP CC








http://www.rbwheels.com/index....=1647
Just my .02


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (c_hundley86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c_hundley86* »_I like this one









i like this shot, btw any pics of the car behind cc


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (shortydub)*

already seen them.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_already seen them.









sorry for that, i was just curious to see what was the car behind yours.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
sorry for that, i was just curious to see what was the car behind yours.

I don't think that was directed to you, but instead to the wheels that were posted a few posts up.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

yeah it was to the wheels, but thanks for posting that pic Rat. I hadn't seen that one yet


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

oh and a buddy got some rolling video of the car too. 
http://www.vimeo.com/3507041


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

I was gonna get these for mine 20x8.5 et36
but they turned out to be reps.







but maybe you wouldn't mind


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Matt and Drew we all seriously need to do a shoot at H2O, it's a show big enough to make it worth the 16+ hr drive, Plus the 3 sickest Passats in the US in one spot bring on PVW baby( OK YES I HAVE BEEN DRINKING).Lets do this guys

I think I might try to make this. I'll know when it gets closer.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
I think I might try to make this. I'll know when it gets closer.


you better go


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Matt, i waited in TX, and u didnt come.. Wat appen?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

was working on a set of RH's







Guess it'll be H2O then


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dmoney)*

My intent was not to sound cocky or brag. I am very happy for Matt and for him bagging the CC( the wheel debate will probably continue though). Drew's car was inspiration for me when I bought the car so I would like to give him his respect. I think our cars together in a photo shoot would be great 3 euro cars all with the owners roughly in the same frame of mind LOW. Again I do not mean to brag because as many people will tell you I think my car is trash and there is nothing special about it.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_My intent was not to sound cocky or brag. I am very happy for Matt and for him bagging the CC( the wheel debate will probably continue though). Drew's car was inspiration for me when I bought the car so I would like to give him his respect. I think our cars together in a photo shoot would be great 3 euro cars all with the owners roughly in the same frame of mind LOW. Again I do not mean to brag because as many people will tell you I think my car is trash and there is nothing special about it. 

That's cause there isn't














I completely understand where you're coming from but I really do need to step up with the wheels. 
btw you have a pm


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_was working on a set of RH's







Guess it'll be H2O then









GAY..









_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_ Drew's car was inspiration for me when I bought the car so I would like to give him his respect.

You do know your car was bagged before his


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
you better go









Well, I have a wife that is expecting around late Aug or early Sept. so depends on that.

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
You do know your car was bagged before his








 
Truf!
I appreciate it though. You just made me get the ball rolling on mine.








It's all gravy.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_Truf!
I appreciate it though. You just made me get the ball rolling on mine.








It's all gravy. 

Then come to SOWO in GA at the beg of May. 
Squillos doesnt know when the car was done since he wasnt around when i did it


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Mine was bagged first but he painted the lower valences put bigger wheels than the other B6 drivers oh and it was silver so I had a good Idea of what it would look like, Plus I was running the same wheels as sebas, HHMM now that I think about it I haven't done anything original yet. I better get back in the garage. My bad Matt didn't mean to hijack the thread.
PS Matt I have the chrome covers that the dealler sells to fill the lic. plate holes PM me your address and I will ship them to you if you want. It's an actual VW part if it matters


_Modified by Squillo at 6:23 PM 3-10-2009_


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Squillo)*


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

matt ur CC is lookin great. Can't wait to see it at H20.
i had some fun with photoshop. lol








Greg


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

sweet pic greg! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
finally got around to having a gif made


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Nice, looks like you get some decent lift out of that setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Clay.0 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Once you get your new wheels we can make another one... and use a tripod


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

not much has changed 
















added a little bass


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

get some damn wheels matt!
jp though. i cant wait to do mine!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

car looks ill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (awd805)*

loving this CC so much. can't wait to see the next set of wheels you choose


----------



## MASHgetta (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: (crazydubman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazydubman* »_loving this CC so much. can't wait to see the next set of wheels you choose

X2


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_not much has changed 

are you serious!? the trunk looks 500x better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

thanks. New weels come in Monday and we'll see if they work out


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

a new set of wheels


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Nice, see you this weekend Matt.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

side pics please


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_side pics please


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_Nice, see you this weekend Matt.

I need to talk to you about some paint this weekend


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

The new wheels look great. Are the windows black? They might look better silver.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

Thanks, it was getting dark and they are slightly underexposed but the tint is whatever the dealer put on.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

nice! 19" or 20"?


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (f_399)*

Holy crap, those looks like 20s! Nice!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (ccollantes)*

they are 19's. MRR doesn't have 20's in 5x112 and I don't like the look of exposed wobble bolts


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_they are 19's. MRR doesn't have 20's in 5x112 and I don't like the look of exposed wobble bolts 

gotcha, i like em!
i know you have been patient with wheels, is this a keeper?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Love the wheels.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_they are 19's. MRR doesn't have 20's in 5x112 and I don't like the look of exposed wobble bolts 

Thats a bummer... I think 20s would look a little more fitting.
The wheels look good though, I like them a lot better than the others.
You should color match those holes in them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_Thanks, it was getting dark and they are slightly underexposed but the tint is whatever the dealer put on. 

I meant the "windows" in the wheels. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_MRR doesn't have 20's in 5x112

Oh so false.








Wheels look good though- I was looking at those, but the lack of a 9" width was a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Clay.0 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*

looks good buddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
Oh so false.








Wheels look good though- I was looking at those, but the lack of a 9" width was a dealbreaker for me.

in that style mrr only listed 19's for 5x112
http://mrrwheels.com/hr7.html


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
I meant the "windows" in the wheels. Sorry for the confusion.

yeah they are black. it's fine for now, they'll either go silver or Santi-style 

_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
gotcha, i like em!
i know you have been patient with wheels, is this a keeper?


for now at least










_Modified by passat_98 at 7:18 AM 4-21-2009_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

Matt this is much much better. I really love the new look!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

regarding tint, either super dark or no tint at all


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

I wanted none but when I went to go pick it up they put tint on







I should have known I use to work there


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Sounds good.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Looking good Matt! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
in that style mrr only listed 19's for 5x112
http://mrrwheels.com/hr7.html

I see what you're saying - I though you mean across the board for their wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (mikegilbert)*

yeah I wish it wasn't so. I wanted 20's but I wanted something less common too


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

hot!! this thing is so sexy, love the wheel choice.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

What about a color match polished face?


----------



## Adaptec Speedware (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_









Beautiful Matt! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looks awesome


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Beautiful Matt! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks Matt. You've got some kick ass customer service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

the magic question... can it get lower?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_the magic question... can it get lower?










PFFFtttt I hope so, its basically a 4x4 right now. When you getting mud flaps Matt?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

i need to look this week at it. Last I saw the tirs are hitting metal in the front and the rear limited by the shock


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

iknow these are sold but this thing would look sick on some of these
http://www.memoryfab.com/wheel...45625/


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

not to mention it'd be poking 3" too


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: (passat_98)*

looks incredible


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

Looks good Matt! Lets see some bentley wheels on there!

almost ready for wiring up....just ordered bagyards today.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_not to mention it'd be poking 3" too 

i didnt mean in that offset just those wheels


----------



## DDRIVEN (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

looks ****in awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i've got MRRs on my GTI- very nice quality wheels


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

haha I figured. I wanted a set they had for my B5 before I got the CC


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

pictures dont do the wheels justice
looks great matt and was nice to see you guys over the weekend


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

I'm going to edit mine over the week and post yours up....
Wheels looked sooo legit, i really dig em


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Wheels look MUCH better in person. I didnt like them at first, but I'm loving them now.
The show was fun as hell, even though I now look like the Kool-Aid man.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

I think everyone does, i know i'm paying for it..
[email protected] sun


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

i like the new wheels!!


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (FLMadness)*


----------



## DDRIVEN (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: (Jetta11kid)*

^^ hawt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (DDRIVEN)*

im not feeling the dark pockets same as i didnt on the last wheels needs more dish


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

I'm 50/50 on the pockets but it's only paint, might change it up later


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

HOTT


----------



## Clay.0 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (fishmando)*

your car eats wiener


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*








car looks good


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Matt, i ****ing love your car.


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

dayummmmmmmm


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

I saw your Built Not Bought in the PVW I just picked up today. Looking good man.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

yeah I just got mine today. oh how I wish the new wheels were in it :sad:


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Yeah.But still, its better than nothing. haha


----------



## vr6_lee (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

its nice to see some one still has money in this country


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (vr6_lee)*

Whats that supposed to mean?


_Modified by Sketchy-B at 4:25 AM 5-19-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (vr6_lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6_lee* »_its nice to see some one still has money in this country 

only if you knew how broke I was


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (passat_98)*

i have not been in the air forum for a while. 
wow matt, the new wheels look really good.
I can't wait to see it in person at h20i.
Greg


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (vw5)*

thank. I found another from a few weeks back


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (passat_98)*

nice pic!
is that the original file or do you have a higher res version?
Greg


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (vw5)*

that's the original


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (passat_98)*

cool. when i get some time. gonna print some stuff out n send them to u.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (vw5)*

alright


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (passat_98)*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (vw5)*

LOL.
Glowing edges.


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_LOL.
Glowing edges.

haha.
sir, please slowly back away from the photoshop filters.


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

ha ha. filters are all photoshop is good for...
does anyone actually design anything with it anymore?
i'll stick to illustrator and vector art. 
anyway, bak on topic. what's next on ur to do list matt?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (vw5)*

nothing right now. I need to build a trunk before h20 and get some things painted but other than that not much. If my B5 sells I might splurge on some $$$$ wheels but I doubt it


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_nothing right now. I need to build a trunk before h20 and get some things painted but other than that not much. If my B5 sells I might splurge on some $$$$ wheels but I doubt it 
 And when are you going to send those out.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

when I can find a box to fit the grille


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

I'll be down there around the first of July so maybe we can meet up.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

that'll work. We talked about just driving them up there, so we'll probably come get them then. Just let me know when you are headed down


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Hey Matt, a question for ya. Are you gonna be runnin' the CC during winter? How 'protected' is your system from freezing, blocks, leaks and the bag + air lines from being damaged from snow and salt? This question may be VERY early to be asked but I just thought about this and i'd like to ask before i forget.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

he's located in texas.


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

there aint no winter where we live. haha


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

haha forget it then.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (ccollantes)*

hahaha we saw snow last year. Just enough to cover the car


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

hahaha, snow....in Houston?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

I'm 21 and have seen snow either 3 or 4 time down here


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_hahaha we saw snow last year. Just enough to cover the car









hahaha we've had snow just enough not to see the car


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (ccollantes)*

A few I got after I finished Jake's rabbit 


















_Modified by passat_98 at 7:12 AM 7-1-2009_


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

How many minutes until h2o? Hahaha, lookin good Matt!!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

129069minutes till H2Oi!!!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Matt, heading to Houston this weekend so if you want to meet up so I can get started on those parts LMK.

I'm ready for H2Oi!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

I was going to message you about this week. Let me know when and where you want to meet up


----------



## ohSoEuro1.8t (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (passat_98)*

love this car so much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

is there any shots of his rabbit you did?


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

my build is a few topics down. its called "my half assed build thread"
ill update shots tonight.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

got some new wheels but that's not the main concern now. I'm seeing if I can get the fronts lower but I think I might be at the end of the road 
















Think I can just cut/bend it out of the way to get a few more mm's?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah, that is pretty close. I know that was a concern for you.
edit: I spy that new wheel.










_Modified by dorbritz at 9:09 AM 8-8-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

lol I just bent it up and lowered it again but now it stops in the same place







but now I have room to roll without cutting the tire


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (ryanmiller)*

yea bro good luck with it


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (jetta PWR)*

lets see them new shoes!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (dare_rick)*

yeah lets


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (Grig85)*

new shoes look amazing in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
should of listened to your girl from to get go


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (dare_rick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dare_rick* »_lets see them new shoes!

x2


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (mikegilbert)*

now I has room to get lower. once I get my front end back on I'll do a proper shoot. Calling Drew! Wanna work some magic if I come pick up the grille


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_now I has room to get lower. once I get my front end back on I'll do a proper shoot. Calling Drew! Wanna work some magic if I come pick up the grille









hurry up with those pictars.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (adROCK319)*

I could sure go for some pics right about now.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_now I has room to get lower. once I get my front end back on I'll do a proper shoot. Calling Drew! Wanna work some magic if I come pick up the grille









Sounds good to me.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (dorbritz)*


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (passat_98)*

Upgrade, imo.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

love the new wheels matt.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_Upgrade, imo.









a bunch of people are hating on them but oh well. They are the best by far


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (passat_98)*

wow







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bringtheshred (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (rain724)*






















nice


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
a bunch of people are hating on them but oh well. They are the best by far 

Absolutely the best by far. I never really felt the MRRs on your car anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (rain724)*

soo sweet. love this car!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

nice one bro, now sell them and buy my maybachs


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

damn i want some bentleys. looks nice dude


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

WOW... that looks amazing!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

Yes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

gets better everytime. i need to see it in person soon.


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

Love the new wheels. Only thing that bothers me is the finish on them. Just bleh. Any plans for that? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (moba6)*

Yes yes yes! If you look back at my olders post, I said, get you a set of Bentley wheels...glad you did, they are the dopest of the dope!


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
They are the best by far 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

cut that pinch weld.. notch the frame rail







mini trucks do it.. why cant you...


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*

sweet


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (Hassellin da Hoff)*

best wheels so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Yep, that looks hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

nicely done!


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

I can't wait to see this at H2o! Your coming to the passat gtg right?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (sugmag)*

M-m-m-m-m-m-money! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Dig the plate as well


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

Sick fo sho'


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (moacur)*

Upon walking around a stealership lot last night I realized that the CC body style reminds me of th







is


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

you didn't waste anytime taking pics when you got back did you?









Glad you like the painted pieces. Thanks again for the opportunity.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

oh yeah. I love having it back together. I'm getting some better pics tonight


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*

saw drews work in person tonight









_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_ I'm getting some better pics tonight 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

the painted bits look proper i need to see it in person again.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

car looks so good in person. nice to meet you matt!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

_Modified by passat_98 at 7:13 AM 8-24-2009_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

daaaamn!


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: (f_399)*

great pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (psi glx)*

car and the shots look great Matt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

stunning. makes me want to scrap my current project and get a CC


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Car is very tastefully done! The pictures are sweet, who ever did the post processing and light setup did a great job.


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (hedmisten)*

Skills to pay the bills


----------



## AfterAfx (Jul 18, 2008)

that's how a CC should look like!
Perfect choice on the wheels.


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (AfterAfx)*

Perfection


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

A. Holy ****, Matt cleaned his interior.
B. Holy ****, Guian can take some damn fine pictures.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Delicious!


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

The new wheels make it soo much fresher! You shaved the lower front lights, clean.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (fishmando)*

****s yes!
i like the license plate


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (fishmando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_The new wheels make it soo much fresher! You shaved the lower front lights, clean.

Thanks, Drew aka dorbritz colormatched it


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Get to work on your other cars







Looks good man


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

this is sick


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_A. Holy ****, Matt cleaned his interior.
B. Holy ****, Guian can take some damn fine pictures.


C. matt kicked his grandfathers cars out of the garage haha


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_
C. matt kicked his grandfathers cars out of the garage haha

Only one thing had to be moved for the shoot, other one didnt have wheels








I wish my grandfather was that cool


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (whitepepper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitepepper* »_
Only one thing had to be moved for the shoot, other one didnt have wheels








I wish my grandfather was that cool









haha yea matts grandfather is bad ass. i cant wait to be old


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Matt, you are getting some local ATL love I just saw this thread posted: http://www.importatlanta.com/f...51403


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

god damn... i want a CC now...


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Looks great! Very clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Oh my word. Could not get any more perfect than this. Sick car. Sick pics. And funny license plate too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_Matt, you are getting some local ATL love I just saw this thread posted: http://www.importatlanta.com/f...51403

gotta be a member to see it







just quote it on here


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

it's a whole thread for me







I got on just to see it. It's either all love or all hate.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_it's a whole thread for me







I got on just to see it. It's either all love or all hate. 

it alwasy is.. hahah 
matt whats the size/offset ont he bentleys?


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
matt whats the size/offset ont he bentleys? 

19x9 et42 I believe


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (whitepepper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitepepper* »_
19x9 et42 I believe 

et41 :laugh.


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*

close enough


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
obviously I'm too cool for school


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

car lounge threads are always so ridiculous


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *breath* HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
pwnt...

_Quote, originally posted by *Blackballed* »_Gauges in the glovebox is a sure-fire way of knowing that you have no friends

sig'd FO LYFE, seriously i cant quit laughing at that one..

















_Modified by Still Fantana at 10:36 PM 9-1-2009_


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

I <3 The Car Lounge. Its so entertaining.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

The ignorance over there is just too much sometimes. It's fun to 'bait' them with photos of rusted hoods and roof racks


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
obviously I'm too cool for school

the coolest








love how someone else started the thread


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i stumbled across that thread and just laughed at the ignorance. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to mike gilbert for the moderator pwnage


----------



## Pismoi_ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

looks great. makes me second think getting an a5 for my next car..
f* all the haters in TCL


----------



## MKIV IN MY VEINS (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Pismoi_)*

lower it...


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## klido04 (Jul 23, 2008)

saw you at h20 one of my favorite looking cars.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (klido04)*

looks even better in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Get that gas tank fixed?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

nope it's still sitting in my driveway


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: bagged CC build thread (passat_98)*


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

made it in pvw again lol a couple of other guys are in it as well


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Come to austin next week and hang out


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

that's so tempting but I'm ****ing broke and forza 3 has taken all my time


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Come to austin next week and hang out









i was thinkin of heading to austin for Fun Fun Fun fest... it'd be cool to see some fresh dubs down there


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_ forza 3 has taken all my time 
 
x2


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_that's so tempting but I'm ****ing broke and forza 3 has taken all my time 

ive slowly found this out the past 2 days. forza is probably going to overtake the world


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*

new wheels ordered. Mmmmmmmm.....root beer floats


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

Matt you go some splainin' to do...


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

hype.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

i like vanilla with my float


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

sigh


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

Uh ohs, did Drew learn something?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Uh ohs, did Drew learn something?
















LOL, So did I. Thank God I learned in time


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Squillo)*

Haha, thats too funny...ditto on that.
Everythings in route for me at this point


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Please tell me I'm gonna get to see this car at Wuste this year?!?!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
LOL, So did I. Thank God I learned in time









lol









_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Please tell me I'm gonna get to see this car at Wuste this year?!?!

nope. new job=no vacation


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
nope. new job=no vacation










Burn...


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_new wheels ordered. Mmmmmmmm.....root beer floats

I think I know what wheels you're getting...
Are they 19x8.5 all around?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*

yes sir


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_yes sir
















Those are gonna look really sick on the car, can't wait to see them. How long til they are on there?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

they'll be on Monday or Wednesday


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Wait til Friday and we can both debut them


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_they'll be on Monday or Wednesday

New wheels, eh? Gimme da bentleys for the allroad?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*

Bentleys are going on my girl's Tiguan which will soon be bagged


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

less talk more wheels.....


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

tire being mounted as I type


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_tire being mounted as I type








 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant wait to see it!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (f_399)*


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

mmmmmmmm......


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_Bentleys are going on my girl's Tiguan which will soon be bagged









Post some pics when you do this. I need to fall in love with Tiguans.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I saw something exciting today


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_I saw something exciting today









likewise.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (whitepepper)*

Root Beer Float please!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*








bet it looks incredible in sunlight


----------



## Punz (Oct 17, 2008)

woow, looks like its been murdered! lol


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







bet it looks incredible in sunlight









yeah its cloudy as **** here today... fail for not shooting these yesterday.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (whitepepper)*

Well they didn't get on till 5 and work sucks


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

lookin "sweet n low!" 
Rotiform BLQ's lookin the BIZ on your CC~ moAR pics!!


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kewlwhip)*








Looking sik as always Matt! 
Im diggin the new wheels! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

STOP SELLING THESE BRIAN!!! DAMN


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_









DAMN!!!!!!!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

I can't locate the "Become a fan" button









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*

Can't wait to see some sunlight on those bad boys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

Oh sweet googamooga!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboJewUrS4 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*

YUM


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

Soooo siccckkkk


----------



## wouldge (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (dman736)*

I hate colormatched wheels, but I think you should have color matched them.


----------



## jtiguy285 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (wouldge)*

Love the color, needs darker centercaps IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Graffix (Jan 13, 2007)

im sorry but these wheels do not do this car justice


----------



## PHDubs.:R32 (Jul 11, 2008)

The new wheel look sick matt, cant wait to see your girls tigaun bagged


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: (PHDubs.:R32)*

Wow this looks great, nice work man


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (rubAdubDUB01)*

Soo sick. new wheels are boobays


----------



## Skibum291 (Mar 21, 2008)

new wheels are tits- keep up the work


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Skibum291)*

some from a local show yesterday


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

i miss the bentleys








Cant wait to see the tig baggeed tho


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

car looked good at the show this weekend, Matt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (whitepepper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitepepper* »_
the coolest








love how someone else started the thread









soo many jackasses in that thread http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I love your CC man, great meeting you last h20 as well. Look forward to seeing it again at SoWo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
soo many jackasses in that thread http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I love your CC man, great meeting you last h20 as well. Look forward to seeing it again at SoWo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haters gonna hate, but he's actually a buddy of ours on static







I can't wait till next month


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_









Rite on man car looks killer.. always loved this thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo3 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_










Somethings just not right about this car......
IT NOT IN MY DRIVEWAY








Sick ass CC man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

put pics in the car lounges for laughs 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4865375


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*

yeah, your just asking for it over there. Good looking CC's 
but How Do You Turn????


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (fasttt600)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fasttt600* »_yeah, your just asking for it over there. Good looking CC's 
but How Do You Turn????









I know. Someone posted the pics with the bentley wheels a while back. It got to 8 pages. I'm going for 10 this time lol


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_put pics in the car lounges for laughs 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4865375

Lulz


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_
Haters gonna hate, but he's actually a buddy of ours on static







I can't wait till next month 

lol me hating on what?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

The CC is gone now. Back to stock and traded in. it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

whut. :what:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

yep! I has a jetta now (mkV). keep a look out for the tiguan now


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

passat_98 said:


> The CC is gone now. Back to stock and traded in. it was fun while it lasted.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

(sobs quietly in the corner)


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

it'll be ok


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

Buy. Make look good. Put back to stock. Trade. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

What do you need bags for next??


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I kept the bags.  they're going on the tig


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

passat_98 said:


> yep! I has a jetta now (mkV). keep a look out for the tiguan now





passat_98 said:


> I kept the bags.  they're going on the tig



ooooohhhhh gosh......ooooohmigosh.....oooohgoshohmygosh......this is gonna be epic.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Finish the B2 before you buy another car 

Cant believe you sold it...I was hoping when I saw this thread bumped up it would be something new with the CC, not a new car all together. 

Oh well, Tig on the Bentlys is going to be the ish.


----------



## phillyjay (Jun 18, 2010)

Rotiform tmb's would look dope on the cc


----------

